# iPhone vs. Samsung Galaxy line?



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

As you can probably guess, I'm trying to decide between an iPhone or a new Galaxy (probably the Note 2). I currently have a Galaxy 4 and US Cellular is finally carrying the iPhone. I went from a Blackberry to the S4 and Samsung blows Blackberry out of the water.


So how does the iPhone and Galaxy line compare? Particularly the battery life?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you currently have any other iThings?

Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Several iPods and an iPad 2. My iPad and I are joined at the metaphorical hip.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mandy said:


> So how does the iPhone and Galaxy line compare? Particularly the battery life?


I don't think religious arguments are allowed in this forum! 

One important difference is that the battery is replaceable on all the galaxy phones I'm aware of. The battery is NOT replaceable on iPhones. And the battery life will decline as the phone gets older.

On the other hand, better selection of apps on Apple, though Android has everything you really need. and the fact that you own other Fruity gadgets means some apps will share, and you are used to The Apple Way.

Personally, I prefer Android for phones, but I like my tablets fruity. I do love my galaxy S4.

(Added later....I reread the thread....I'd missed that you've used an S4 and liked it. Sounds like you have about as much info as you can have without actually using both phones. You just need to choose! Which I know is hard!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

You would be going from a bigger screen to a smaller one so keep that in mind. I went from a 4s to a 5s and the screen is bigger but I'm not sure why but I preferred the 4s. The screen is a little more narrow with the 5s.  I've had 2 employees switch from iPhones to galaxies after ios7 and both are much happier. I was looking at Android and ended up getting the 5s for free. I thought that was enough for me to give Apple more time to fix the iOS issues and upgrade to larger screens.  I've tried 3 different cases so far to see if that helps me use and like the 5s. I'm waiting for a 4th case. I'm starting to think its just the phone being more narrow along with the new iOS. I didn't have a problem when I changed to the 4s from my 3. 

If you can wait, apple should be releasing their large screen phone in the spring.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious, how do you know that apple will be releasing a larger screen in the spring?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> Just curious, how do you know that apple will be releasing a larger screen in the spring?


It isn't official, but there are strong rumors to that effect. And even if these specific rumors are wrong, it is a logical thing for Apple to try.

Here's a sample of the reports...

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-10/apple-said-developing-curved-iphone-screens-enhanced-sensors.html


----------

